

Show HN: Evening project... when you just want to email yourself a bookmark. - jfdi
http://varia.me

======
herman
Looks very promising.

Just 1 tip, you should change the color of the login link. It took me a while
to find it since the active link color is almost the same as the background.

------
jfdi
very spartan, just super simple in a pinch. anyone (with a gmail account) can
login - just click login and follow along.

------
jfdi
thanks for your note, just added some text to the main window to clear it up.

